# Never ever cross the Legend Killer....



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

The time has come LoK.....I let you live for long enough. You attempted to go One on One with the GREAT ONE...and fell short. Your fire power should be commended though since you came out swinging harder than anything I seen around here....but sadly, it comes to an end.

Your existence in the CL world should all come to an END on FRIDAY by 12 noon. No one disrepects the LK in this manner and gets away with it. Now you will be a world of hurt...._*a devastating hit that this board never seen before*_. It will make the GHOST cringe....believe that!

It was nice knowing you and this also sends a message to any other rookies looking to get into the ring with greatness.... :biggrin:

Later LoK......RIP


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Uh-oh!!!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

This could not have happened last week before LOK's team beat mine in Fantasy Football???

Watch out...cannot wait to see this!!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I was wondering whatever happened to the bottom of the second inning... Looking forward to seeing the mushroom cloud!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

The Legend Killer hath spoke... time to sound the alarm there LoK... better put on your smokey britches for the incoming salvo! 

CD


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh hell here comes MASS DEVISTATION!!!!!!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Ha ha I can't wait to see this!

And I'll challenge you one day, Mario.
just not right now lol.


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> The time has come LoK.....I let you live for long enough. You attempted to go One on One with the GREAT ONE...and fell short. Your fire power should be commended though since you came out swinging harder than anything I seen around here....but sadly, it comes to an end.
> 
> Your existence in the CL world should all come to an END on FRIDAY by 12 noon. No one disrepects the LK in this manner and gets away with it. Now you will be a world of hurt...._*a devastating hit that this board never seen before*_. It will make the GHOST cringe....believe that!
> 
> ...


Not to worry, I've found out this dog is all bark and no bite. He's a poster child of professional "wrestling". :biggrin:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I have a bad feeling about this one. Lok hit PiPs hard and I know he isn't going to let him get away with it! I think after this hit we really will be able to call Mario the LK!!!!!!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Will this war never end?
(Or will this one finish him off?)


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

Talk, talk, talk...


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

ROUND 3 will come....


----------



## CubanLink-cl (Jul 13, 2007)

can't we all just get along?


----------



## Fishhound (Mar 14, 2007)

Lok, I wouldn't be so cocky with LK. I've have witnessed the carnage this man has left in his wake. I sincerely hope you have looked out for the financial security of your family, if not time to buy some life insurance. This will indefinably leave a mark.

My advise thread lightly, and speak softly, maybe LK might show some mercy.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

My oh my! So I see a few of the "other" Smack-Talkers are finally gettin' it into gear... <G> As usual, wake me up when there's pictures... <YAWN>


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

havanitascigars said:


> Talk, talk, talk...


I hear you D!

Is that the baby in the back ground wining again---Blah-------Blah---- Blah!!!


----------



## Fishhound (Mar 14, 2007)

OK you want pictures, here you go.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Fishhound said:


> OK you want pictures, here you go.


DAMN, WTF is that?!?!?! That bomb would have taken out the other half of Hiroshima!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Fishhound said:


> OK you want pictures, here you go.


Wasn't that a Ghost bomb?


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Why would you show him?


----------



## Fishhound (Mar 14, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Wasn't that a Ghost bomb?


Check your PM


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

Damn...I'm scared to even _think_ about what the *pictures* of that bomb are going to look like...


----------



## CubanLink-cl (Jul 13, 2007)

uh, WTF?


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

bye bye LoK!!!!!!!! If your family needs some shelter after it hits, I have some room in my garage!!!!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Alas, we knew him well.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

The fallout is gonna shake my house and I'm a half hour away!!!


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

I got to thinking...

After all this buildup and hype (including my own previous post), what if this bomb turns out to be a dud?! :biggrin:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Alot of smack talking,lets see if the smack is all that (or is this little dog kicking grass syndrome)


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I have seen the pics of the last MEGA bomb LK sent, I have seen the last bomb sent TO LK. I think the DEVISTATION that comes from this bomb will be talked about for years to come!!!!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Man... this should be very interesting.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Mommy, what's that pretty glow in the sky?


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Oh dear Lord!! I'm afraid to watch...but I just can't seem to look away!!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Wasn't that a Ghost bomb?


Now you really wish that was a Ghost Bomb being in the situation you are in my friend....but that is classic LK right there. That is what happens when I really get upset...  Its nice to see the pictures are still alive and kicking!  Oh and that was ONE of TWO! LOLOLOL

Goodbye LoK....say your prayers tonight...and for the doubters out there....keep a close eye on this thread! 

THE LK HAS SPOKEN!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

As the expression goes Lok, "tuck your head between your legs and kiss your a$$ goodbye!"! 

CD


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

The only way this could end is with a single cigar final showdown.... One cigar to blow the other away. Impossible to pick a winner though! The earth trembles again.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

no lone cigar Dave....this will be a hurricane of sticks...


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

This is gonna be a freakin train-wreck!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

I suspect that this is going to be ugly.
Or very very pretty.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Did I slap a 150 lb. pitbull in the face and tell it it wasn't so tough? I'm starting to think I might have...


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

200 lb!


----------



## Fishhound (Mar 14, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Did I slap a 150 lb. pitbull in the face and tell it it wasn't so tough? I'm starting to think I might have...


LOL! I think he see the seriousness of the situation now. This should be good.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

well...I think Mario is pissed...maybe? Probably better find some safe refuge...how about ...say...AlQueda?


----------



## CubanLink-cl (Jul 13, 2007)

the suspense is KILLING me!


----------



## Spanky & Our Gang (Sep 12, 2007)

*WEGEND KILWER! HA HA HA HA HA!!! A WITTLWE BOY TWYING TO IMPWESS HIS FWIENDS! HA HA HA HA HA!!!*


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Spanky & Our Gang said:


> *WEGEND KILWER! HA HA HA HA HA!!! A WITTLWE BOY TWYING TO IMPWESS HIS FWIENDS! HA HA HA HA HA!!!*


Not to stick up for the "Wegend Kilwer" bwat What hawe you done? Huh huh


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

baboruger said:


> Not to stick up for the "Wegend Kilwer" bwat What hawe you done? Huh huh


He has done nothing....and never will...LOL


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Oh and LoK may live a bit longer....looking like a Saturday Explosion now....so been on the look out for the mushroom cloud over Illinois this weekend!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

OH NO, I am going to be closer to LOK on Satuday than normal, I'm heading sort of have way to his area to ref some football...I should warn them, cancel the games or something, this could be devastating.....


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

it should of landed by now...hmm


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

louistogie said:


> it should of landed by now...hmm


what?


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

baboruger said:


> what?


Loks bomb, or should I say end!
according to, Mario lol.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Nvm its gonna sat.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Where is the earth-shattering KABOOM?


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

The "bomb" is in... geee thanks Legend Killer.... don't know what to say....


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

HEHEHEHHEHEH, just a lil joke there. I'll post the real pics when it comes in :biggrin:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*Oh Shat!*



Fishhound said:


> OK you want pictures, here you go.


WTF happened here? Someone pissing off LK again and it's the same guy. Oh Shat my friend you might want to put an extra pair of Depends -- Uh, make it 3!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> The "bomb" is in... geee thanks Legend Killer.... don't know what to say....


HAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHA!! Great stuff Greg!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

I thought you were saving all the flavoured sticks for me!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> I thought you were saving all the flavoured sticks for me!


dont you worry squiddy...I have something special for you!!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

As long as you're not sending Squiddy one of these:










There's just something a little Broke Back Mountainish about those cigars!! :baffled:


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Labman said:


> As long as you're not sending Squiddy one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are kidding me, this is not real is it?


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

baboruger said:


> You are kidding me, this is not real is it?


It is real...unfortunately! I mean what the heck were the manufacturers thinking??


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Labman said:


> As long as you're not sending Squiddy one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He may actually like those though....he has that same hat....just in black!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> He may actually like those though....he has that same hat....just in black!


LOL...that is true


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> The "bomb" is in... geee thanks Legend Killer.... don't know what to say....


Lok are those any good?


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

Squiddy loves them broke back moutain cigars. Pips is right, he'll love those flavored white owls.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Labman said:


> As long as you're not sending Squiddy one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would frame that box and hang it on my wall....fantastic!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> He may actually like those though....he has that same hat....just in black!


No Squids is a straw hat.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> He may actually like those though....he has that same hat....just in black!


:lol:...Mario!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Labman said:


> It is real...unfortunately! I mean what the heck were the manufacturers thinking??


They probably thought they'd have a good market in Canada... <G> Where the winters are long and curling is the sport of choice... HAH!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> They probably thought they'd have a good market in Canada... <G> Where the winters are long and curling is the sport of choice... HAH!


:lol:...Squiddy! It never fails to amuse me that you poke fun at curling and never do the same to football. I mean just look at this picture:










Does anyone else see something wrong with this picture? Dude, that's just wrong!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

BTW, sorry Steve, Bill and T.J. I didn't notice the "Gators" written on the guys helmet until after I posted the pic.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Labman said:


> BTW, sorry Steve, Bill and T.J. I didn't notice the "Gators" written on the guys helmet until after I posted the pic.


Now *that's* durn good comedy! <G>


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Labman said:


> BTW, sorry Steve, Bill and T.J. I didn't notice the "Gators" written on the guys helmet until after I posted the pic.


HAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHA!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Labman said:


> BTW, sorry Steve, Bill and T.J. I didn't notice the "Gators" written on the guys helmet until after I posted the pic.


Hey... just goes to show you that the Gators are actually good and can make an "all star" team.


----------



## keith-cl (Sep 16, 2007)

happy1 said:


> Alot of smack talking, lets see if the smack is all that (or is this little dog kicking grass syndrome)


Send your wife and kids to their grandparents, double check on your home insurance and then take cover this is gonna hurt. Most serial killer stick to one area Mario is killing people across the multiple boards.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

louistogie said:


> Lok are those any good?


Ask my wife, I don't smoke that flavored crap..


----------



## Wookin_Pa_Nub (Mar 25, 2007)

Your still using that "legend killer" crap?

Mario I am not impressed....until u send live Main lobsters....Bulz still got you pegged.


Now run along son.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Wookin_Pa_Nub said:


> Your still using that "legend killer" crap?
> 
> Mario I am not impressed....until u send live Main lobsters....Bulz still got you pegged.
> 
> Now run along son.


You cant see the LK son......even with your unlimited stash down in Central America!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Ask my wife, I don't smoke that flavored crap..


lol ask her for me.


----------



## Fishhound (Mar 14, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> You cant see the LK son......even with your unlimited stash down in Central America!


The lobster, LOL... I heard about the lobster at the herf, that is a good story.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Fishhound said:


> The lobster, LOL... I heard about the lobster at the herf, that is a good story.


Yep...me too....from Bulz the Master....and the LK will never disrespect the Great Bulz or attempt to battle him.... Wookin on the other hand is just a Bulz wannabe....lurking in his shadow.... HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Like a little Mini-Me... HAHAHAHAH


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Wookin_Pa_Nub said:


> Your still using that "legend killer" crap?
> 
> Mario I am not impressed....until u send live Main lobsters....Bulz still got you pegged.
> 
> Now run along son.


HAW! Wookin sometimes reminds me of one of those little tiny dogs with big bulging eyes that shake all the time... Ya ever had one of those bark at you? <G> Squid just doesn't think he'll stand against true Smack-Talkers®...


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

louistogie said:


> lol ask her for me.


She likes the moontrance and eileens dream.. so go ahead and try them if you want to smoke like a girl


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> HAW! <G> Squid just doesn't think he'll stand against true Smack-Talkers®...


This is very true squiddy! Poor little sammy! Hahahaha


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> She likes the moontrance and eileens dream.. so go ahead and try them if you want to smoke like a girl


haha you can't hate!
I just wanna give them a try.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

louistogie said:


> haha you can't hate!
> I just wanna give them a try.


Ya, is that what ya gonna say when you start to get curious about kissing a dude


----------



## Wookin_Pa_Nub (Mar 25, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> HAW! Wookin sometimes reminds me of one of those little tiny dogs with big bulging eyes that shake all the time... Ya ever had one of those bark at you? <G> Squid just doesn't think he'll stand against true Smack-Talkers®...


And Squid kinda reminds me of something I like deep fried with marinara sauce.


----------



## Wookin_Pa_Nub (Mar 25, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Yep...me too....from Bulz the Master....and the LK will never disrespect the Great Bulz or attempt to battle him.... Wookin on the other hand is just a Bulz wannabe....lurking in his shadow.... HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Like a little Mini-Me... HAHAHAHAH


Like u really needed to give Bulz an ego boost....Pippy Don't start the Lawn Mower if u can't cut the grass.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Wookin_Pa_Nub said:


> And Squid kinda reminds me of something I like deep fried with marinara sauce.


Hey Mario! Lookie here!!! He's trying very hard indeed... <G> I'm hurt to the very core of my "Inner Squid" by such a terrible insult! Wookin should be BANNED for such a vile mis-use of the Queens English... HAW!!!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Minor leaguers!!!! Ya'll need to get some schoolin in the SMACK talkin!! Give it up!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

John51277 said:


> Minor leaguers!!!! Ya'll need to get some schoolin in the SMACK talkin!! Give it up!


Speaking of Smack-Talk®... Does it even remotely seem possible that anyone currently on CigarLive might qualify as Smack-Talker #5?


----------



## Wookin_Pa_Nub (Mar 25, 2007)

John51277 said:


> Minor leaguers!!!! Ya'll need to get some schoolin in the SMACK talkin!! Give it up!


John whatta u know....

U so ugly u got marks all over your body where people been touchin u with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## Wookin_Pa_Nub (Mar 25, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Hey Mario! Lookie here!!! He's trying very hard indeed... <G> I'm hurt to the very core of my "Inner Squid" by such a terrible insult! Wookin should be BANNED for such a vile mis-use of the Queens English... HAW!!!


I'd watch it squidward...

U don't wanna go toe to toe with me..

You'll ink yourself.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Hey Mario! Lookie here!!! He's trying very hard indeed... <G> I'm hurt to the very core of my "Inner Squid" by such a terrible insult! Wookin should be BANNED for such a vile mis-use of the Queens English... HAW!!!


hahahhahahahah.....


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Ya, is that what ya gonna say when you start to get curious about kissing a dude


aw what the? ha ha your crazy!
I don't care what anyone says, flavored cigar ain't bad, i like staying 
opened minded when I try them, fool! haha


----------

